
Apple has a porn problem, and it's about to get worse - Pr0
http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/27/3922500/apple-has-a-porn-problem-and-its-about-to-get-worse
======
Camillo
Why is Apple so afraid of pornography, anyway? I could understand wanting to
avoid bad publicity in the early days of the app store; but now there's a
competing platform overflowing with porn apps (at least I'm assuming that's
the case with Android) and nobody in the media seems to complain about it, so
maybe their fears were overblown.

Or should we assume that the same media that are completely uninterested in
porn apps on Android would drum up a moral panic as soon as they could put
"Apple" in the headlines instead? (Well, yes, obviously. But still.)

~~~
balsam
It was something Steve Jobs was vehemently against. Although Jobs asked his
heirs never to ask the question, "What would Steve do?", his heirs seems to
have bought the no-porn policy sufficiently to be able to enforce it on their
own.

